# 95-99 SENTRA 200SX HALO PROJECTOR HEADLIGHTS Question



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

I saw these on Ebay Halo projector headlights on Ebay. Was wondering if anyone has these installed and how do they like them. Do I need to be concerned of a specific model or manufacturer? I plan on buying them this friday. I have been comtemplating these headlights for sometime now. Please let me know of any input you guys might have. Thanks in advance

Here is link: http://tinyurl.com/5b6e6


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ive heard nothing but bad things about them 

i dont have them, but i wouldnt suggest them

just FYI you'd be better off asking this in the cosmetic section


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

bad thing about the halos??? I have my halos for almost 1 year and no problems...and I picked up my halos from eBay....
My eBay halos


----------



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> ive heard nothing but bad things about them
> 
> i dont have them, but i wouldnt suggest them
> 
> just FYI you'd be better off asking this in the cosmetic section


I noticed that after I posted this thread. Sorry about that. Next time.


----------



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

howufiga said:


> I noticed that after I posted this thread. Sorry about that. Next time.


Jay, those look nice on your car. Did you change your bulbs and if you did, what did you use? I heard of people changing to HID headlights when switching to Halos, anyone know anything about this?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

howufiga said:


> Jay, those look nice on your car. Did you change your bulbs and if you did, what did you use? I heard of people changing to HID headlights when switching to Halos, anyone know anything about this


Yes I change the bulbs ...my bulbs are Piaa


----------



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

JayL1967 said:


> Yes I change the bulbs ...my bulbs are Piaa


Sorry, I'm new at this. What is the exact model and wattage? How much were they and where did you buy them? Also, how bright are they?


----------

